# How fast do Shrimp grow



## Donald Hansen

I bought 10 RCS about a month ago. Right now they vary between 1/4 and 3/8 of an inch. I have seen cast off exoskeletons but, I have seen no great increase in shrimp size. How much does a 3/8 inch shrimp increase in size when it molts? Also, how long does it take them to reach full size?

DLH


----------



## phil_n_fish

the speed depends on the water quality, food supply, and other factors. Make sure you supplement the water with enough iodine for them to grow. You should take a picture of the shrimp every month and watch the growth. Its hard to notice a growth in size within a small time frame so taking a picture monthly will help this.


----------



## jrman83

My juvies have gone from newborn to the age of being able to produce in about 3 months or so. I have Yellows, but they are the same family as RCS. I don't add any Iodine or anything to my water. Have gone from 24 to 350+ in about 4 months. The only thing special I do to my water is do 80/20 RODI/tap water and add a little calcium every 2 wks or so. Not saying Iodine isn't needed, but I have yet to do it.


----------



## Bee

When we got our yellow and reds the guy we bought them from told us to feed then seaweed every once in a while to supplement iodine.


----------



## Donald Hansen

I have the shrimp in one of those mesh baskets that you can hang on the side of the tank. That way when I feel they are large enough to survive, I'll just let them loose. In the basket, I have a 2" ball of moss and every few days I'll add a leaf from the tank. Also, I'll add a flake or two of fish food or a small piece of algae tab. They seem to be doing OK but I haven't noticed much growth.

The water parameters must be right because as a test,(meaning cheap to try) I've had Ghost Shrimp in the tank for about 4 months. It was was hard to see them grow as they spent most of their time hidden. Now, since they've gotten bigger and none of the fish bother them, they are out in the open almost all the time. I would say that the largest female is easily over an inch.

DLH


----------

